# EE content lock on TT forum



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

As it says. For some reason EE cant explain, the "view your posts" link triggers the content lock. EE remove the lock then 2 weeks later same issue. Rediculous.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

EE "content lock" is similar to Orange safeguard - a network censor feature for over 18 content to protect children. All new accounts on their network have this applied by default. It's based on the BBFC (British board of Film Classification) for content rating. Details on how to alter or disable this feature are here:

http://ee.co.uk/help/safety-and-securit ... y-settings

If you think something has been misclassified you can email Safeguard @ ee.co.uk (without the spaces). If you've done this already are you able to disable the feature? I haven't checked but there may be a way of specifically allowing a URL in your EE account settings.


----------

